
5 Things That Make Your City Better Than the Valley : East Coast Blogging - zaveri
http://eastcoastblogging.com/2008/09/19/5-things-that-make-your-city-better-than-the-valley/
======
quasimojo
i cannot believe this guy starts off his post touting DC

let me give you the executive summary of the DC area:

1\. EVERYONE WORKS FOR THE GOVERNMENT, and they completely don't get why you
wouldn't want to also

2\. PEOPLE IN VIRGINIA ACTUALLY VOTED FOR GEORGE BUSH, and they are totally
into nascar

3\. THE WEATHER SUCKS, unless you like 90% humidity

~~~
tptacek
What a silly comment.

* DC includes Baltimore metro, which includes Columbia, MD, which actually _is_ a small hotbed of tech startups.

* Not everyone works for the government; some people sell to the government. Plenty of enterprise startups funded themselves with one or two SA contracts.

* People in rural VA are "totally into NASCAR", and if you want to introduce this particular emotional market inefficiency, other entrepreneurs should be happy to exploit it. Believe it or not, there are plenty of very smart red-staters.

* People in urban Virginia just brought one of the Dem's strongest new senators to office, and Virginia has a Dem governor strong enough to be on Obama's running mate short list.

* You apparently didn't even read the post, since his argument is that the crappy weather makes people more productive, and you ignored the argument instead of shooting it down.

